# which diffuser/ atomizer/ reactor?



## Cor (4 Dec 2015)

In my run for a new nano tank (30L) I have some stuff to buy.
So I've got myself a Dennerle CO2 Primus 160 set, 500 g disposable bottles, with a Mini-Flipper. But this flipper is one ugly thing and oversized for my nano. Is it possible to use another diffuser / atomizer / reactor? 
I suppose there is a certain "pressure" needed for the CO2 to get through.

What do you use or what is an good diffuser for my CO2 kit in combination with a nano tank?
Suggestions please.


----------



## Greenfinger2 (4 Dec 2015)

Hi Cor, If you have the room go for a fire extinguisher and regulator and run it through a reactor  I have a soda stream Co2 system cost £60 a year to run the Co2 in my 30 cm cube..  Cost of a new Fe 2kg bottel  about £30 delivered to your home Or source out of date ones for £10 They will supply Co2 for a year on a Cube


----------



## pepedopolous (4 Dec 2015)

Lots of people here have had success with the Tropica 3-in-1 diffuser. It's cheap and works really well.

P


----------



## Antoni (4 Dec 2015)

The Tropica ones are great! Also the Fluval nano diffuser. It is black, but creates great mist.


----------



## parotet (5 Dec 2015)

pepedopolous said:


> Lots of people here have had success with the Tropica 3-in-1 diffuser. It's cheap and works really well.
> 
> P


I love it... I got a posh DoAqua diffuse in my 60 liters tank and I changed for the Tropica which costs 4x less, much easier to clean and works much better. The other one I have and works very well is the Elos diffuser, in the DoAqua price range but performs better in my opinion.

Jordi


----------



## Cor (5 Dec 2015)

I'll follow the advice from most of you and will go for the Tropica 3-in-1 diffuser.
Thanks you all for the replies, appreciate it


----------



## Andy D (5 Dec 2015)

Another shout out for the Tropica one from me.


----------



## pepedopolous (6 Dec 2015)

Tropica mention in the instructions to let the diffuser soak for 24 hours without any CO2 going through it.

If you ignore this advice, big bubbles will escape from the edge of the ceramic which is a bit wasteful. However, this stops after about 1 day.

P


----------



## nbaker (6 Dec 2015)

Sorry to hijack thread but I have been using the Tropica 3in1 for a few weeks now and every couple of weeks i find the diffuser empty of water.  Does anyone else have this issue?


----------



## JohnC (6 Dec 2015)

In a fan of inline and bazooka types but hey, ive never tried the tropica 

I may now seeing on how many other people are.


----------



## Dantrasy (7 Dec 2015)

Ceramic disc diffusers need around 40psi to work. 

Some regs comes fixed at 40psi, some at 15psi and others are ajustable. They are the types I've come across. 

If you have a canister filter I'd recommend a reactor. All regs have the pressure needed for a reactor. Ista works well for me.


----------

